# What do you all use on veggies for squash bugs?



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have tried organic sprays, DE, and now sevin dust, but the squash bugs are still killing my zucchini, cucmbers, and mini pumpkins.
I hand pick the bugs and check plants for eggs and destroy all I can find.
I took the water hose tonight and really wet down the plants and kept watch for any bugs that came out and killed them. I read they don't like to get wet.
I also take a flash light out at night and pick any bug I find hanging out of the leaves.
I feel like I am fighting a war here. :grump:
What do you use for squash bugs?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The only thing I have found useful is to be super vigilant on the eggs early in the season, even if it means planting some sentinel summer squash to attract the early ones, and to till and remove overwintering spots as much as possible.

Wetting the plants at night encourages wilts and fungus.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a brand new garden spot. They didn't overwinter in it, but could have come from neighbors yards. I live in town.
Fungus won't matter if I don't get a handle on the bugs.


----------



## TracyB (May 24, 2010)

I read (here, last week!) that you can paint a board or a dish squash yellow and set it out and they'll gather on it, then you just invite them to a garden board meeting the next morning. 

I haven't tried it because I don't have anything fruiting yet, but I will if they show up later!


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.vegedge.umn.edu/vegpest/cucs/squabug.htm


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Bugs-Sevin
Worms-DT. that's it and simple to remember.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

permethrin- the Hi Yield brand


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

They are crawling around in the sevin dust like it's nothing. I will try the other tips. Thanks!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we take habanero peppers, garlic boil together mash then strain use in a sprayer on the plants it dosen't kill but keeps them away need to repeat every 2-3 days


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

flowergurl said:


> They are crawling around in the sevin dust like it's nothing. I will try the other tips. Thanks!


So how are they today?


----------



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

flowergurl said:


> They are crawling around in the sevin dust like it's nothing. I will try the other tips. Thanks!


Yea, they will crawl on it, but they die later...trust me--Sevin works like a charm. Toxic as hell, but works!


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I have found nothing that works but then again there is a limit to how much stuff I will use. I used 7 dust at the base of the plants early on.

I have vine borers and squash lady beetles devoring my plants now, it won't be long till nothing is left. I planted quite a bit so I have plenty in the freezer and dried. None of my other stuff has bugs, so I just consider my squash temporary. 

It's wierd, when I lived in ala w my family, I don't remember getting a lot of bugs in the squash.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

> we take habanero peppers, garlic boil together mash then strain use in a sprayer on the plants it dosen't kill but keeps them away need to repeat every 2-3 days


How many parts per?



> remove overwintering spots as much as possible.


How can these be recognized?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I still find babies quite often, and adults if go looking at the base of the plants. 
I put a piece of board at the base of 2 plants and so far nothing has gotten on them during the night. 
If the sevin is killing them, then they have plently of new replacements. 
I have yet to get even 1 squash off my 3 plants, or any cukes from 4 plants.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Rotenone powder is our weapon of choice in that battle. Hand picking and stomping on them is only effective for the slow ones which don't hop off. But since they often like to congregate in a family group, it's sometimes possible to remove an entire leaf and destroy the whole lot under whatever size boot you are wearing.

Martin


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

what??? that fast acting baseball cap won't work for squash bugs? lol, you made me laugh with the cabbage moth comments.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I do not water at night but early in the morning. Water deeply at the plant bases..go away for 10 minutes and come back and pick the drying adults off the top of the leaves.

If you are hunting them and they drop off a leaf frequently they land upside down and stay that way..very hard to see because of their color and you are looking for a moving target.
When I find a "herd" of juveniles under a leaf, a quick clap and rub gets most of them before they can scatter or drop off. As you can see I am at war and very hands on about it!:grumble:

If you find a mating pair, go for the larger of the 2 first..that is the egg laying female.(If you can't get both!)
Always look under dead leaves, it is a favorite spot.
Favorite over wintering spots is in garden litter. Some folks trap adults at seasons end by putting cardboard around in the area squashes were grown and collecting the bugs from under it. Oh yeah! another favorite overwintering spot is in my log home..they come in thru cracks.
A friend of mine once borrowed some half grown young chickens and turned them loose in her patch. Being half grown the were not that much into digging and did not seem to mind the taste of squash bug..it was a joy to behold!!


----------



## elkwc (Jun 3, 2007)

I will relate my experience with Garlic Barrier. The concentrated formula they sell. I used it last year on most all the garden plants. Had the least amount of insect problems ever and never saw one squash bug. I sprayed on
7-14 day intervals. I have only sprayed once so far this year and still no squash bugs. I have never had a year in the past where I never saw a single squash bug. I feel for certain it helps. After this year I will be able to state the 2nd full season results.Whether it repels them or kills them I don't really care as long as they leave my plants alone. I have used Sevin, Permethrin and many of the other available insecticides. Jay


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Elkwc where do you order/ buy yours at? I would like to try this.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I linked this site on the squash vine borer thread. Covers both of the main squash pests.

www.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef314.asp

Martin


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I heard the other day to put cornmeal around the plant. 
Don't know if it works, but I'm willing to try!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Delrio said:


> I heard the other day to put cornmeal around the plant.
> Don't know if it works, but I'm willing to try!


Cornmeal should have no effect on them since they do not eat solid food. They pierce the plant's vascular system and suck out the juices instead. That's why normal garden dusts don't work on them. They must be dealt with with something that kills on contact rather than from within their digestive system.

Martin


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, of all the things I am doing something is working. I found a DEAD adult squash bug laying on a leaf today. I have squash about 2 inches long, I am getting excited! I watered the heck out them tonight and ran 3 adult sqaush bugs out and I killed them.
I let the leaves dry and them I powered them good with sevin again.
I did find the garlic barrier in my area. I will start with that at the beginning of my garden next year.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

This works and it's natural. You have to reapply after rain or overhead watering. But it works good without the chemicals. I put it around the base of the plant and spray any groups of babies hatching out or adults. 

http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/pr...03VANMF96148R83F6&pf_id=0031584&cmkw=equisect


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

well i plant everything in mixed beds so there is no monocropping on my property at all, and i tend to not have any real problems with bugs. If i see any infestation, i'll grab a shepherds hook and a bird feeder with some sunflower seeds in it, and plant it quickly nearby, and the birds will fly in and eat the seeds and the bugs.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Mono-cropping or diversity has little bearing on the number and variety of garden pests. Our community gardens are more diverse than any individual garden could ever be. I know where every potato plant is in the entire 1Â½+ acre complex and where I might find potato beetles. Few plots have squash or pumpkins due to space limitations and yet both squash beetles and squash vine borers show up. It's not from poor fall maintenance since the entire complex is plowed. We know that they are automatically going to show up each year and have to be ready for them when they do.

Martin


----------



## whatrset (Apr 13, 2010)

I use ducks sometimes. If the bugs are overbearing, let the ducks eat well. I couldn't live in the city


----------

